# Big Fish



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

Caught this 6pound7 ounce bass yesterday around 6pm at an AEP pond

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice fish. Probably gonna hear an earful though.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking fish.Look's as if it will be swiming in a lake of crisco.


----------



## 84sylvan70hp (Aug 22, 2012)

What are you gonna do with it?


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

really what do you think he did with it? invite it over for dinner. haha thats funny he probly ate it. wich in my opinion and my opinion only is sad bc i have never caught a fish that size and it takes close to a decaded for a fish to obtain that size maybe longer in some waters, also older fish i beleive dont taste as well as smaller fish but water quality has alot to do with that. but nothing wron with harvesting too. heck a least some other fish can eat now bc that hog ruled that pond!


----------



## 84sylvan70hp (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha. Dont know many, ok dont know any that eat bass...just sayin. Thats why i asked, is it gonna be a wall hanger?


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm having the bass mounted!I am 36 years old and this is by far the biggest bass I have ever caught and I've been fishing my entire life!My previous best was 4,6"I released all other bass of size caught!But this meant the world to me for I am an avid bass fisherman and this was the catch of a lifetime for me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish. It's a Biggun'.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice! You'll look at that fish and tell that story for the rest of your life.


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats she is a hog ! Hope your taxidermist does her justice who you gonna have do it?


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

I took her to clossmans in white cottage.Ive seen his work.He does a good job!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

84sylvan70hp said:


> Haha. Dont know many, ok dont know any that eat bass...just sayin. Thats why i asked, is it gonna be a wall hanger?


I usually make a couple of meat trips for bass a year. There's a group of us (8) that go south every year for a bass trip. Usually come home with about 40 fish between us. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

